
What Type of Backup Are You Using? - syntech
https://web.synametrics.com/app?operation=blog&st=dispblog&fn=00000000095_1559242406629&BloggerName=catherine
======
Kazooie_Bird
I'm not seeing what is so special about this provider. In this pitch they
note:

"With these 3rd party tools, you are not in control of your data, your data is
still at risk to potential breaches, and you are paying high monthly storage
fees."

and a few sentences later when describing their product:

"What you need is Syncrify, a private-cloud backup and synchronization
solution that keeps your data 100% secure and private."

Why should a business use this tool when larger and more reputable companies
do the same? I feel that this is 100% a play on buzzwords.

------
ColinWright
"Infomercial"

